# MES Baffle Experiment.



## pignit (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been toying with that hot corner issue in the MES. I found a small broiler pan at the thrift store and cut it down to fit in the corner. I directed it so that the heat that wasn't going up through the holes would direct to the middle of the unit. I attached it with one self tapping screw in the top of the smoke tray. The first smoke with it is encouraging. I placed the ET probe on the middle rack about 2 inches from the door in the middle of the rack. During the entire smoke there was no more than 2 degrees difference in the MES internal temp sensor and the ET. Today I'm going to smoke some short ribs and I'm going to place the ET probe in the corner and see how much difference there is.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like a good job, lat us know how it works...


----------



## pignit (Sep 22, 2009)

When I put the ET probe in the corner the temp was 100 degrees hotter than the MES therm. I laid a piece of heavy gauge metal in the corner over the original  baffle I had and it brought it down to about 35 degrees difference. I think it is going to need a heavy gauge deflector that will move the heat more towards the middle. As long as you aren't directly in that corner you seem to be alright but if you have a piece of chicken or an ABT sittin there.... it's gonna be toast.


----------



## ronp (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Dave for the experiment. Keep us informed.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 22, 2009)

Dave what if you used a little heavier material, then kept it solid in the corner and made holes starting about half way out starting with small holes gradually getting larger?


----------



## pignit (Sep 24, 2009)

That's a good idea. This is what I laid on the thinner gauge metal and I put a slant to it to move the heat to the middle. It made a huge difference. Next I'll make a heavy gauge piece to take the place of this mess that will essentially do the same thing.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 24, 2009)

Is this the 30" MES you're talking about? I ruined a 1/2 rack of ribs in that corner so now avoid putting stuff there. It would sure be nice if you come up with a final solution to the problem. Looking forward to more of your experiments/conclusions.


----------



## gruelurks (Sep 24, 2009)

This too is on my fall project smoker list. Thanks for the notes and pics Dave.


----------



## pignit (Sep 24, 2009)

This is on my 40" but I'm sure the 30" has the same issue. I was amazed at the temp difference in that corner. There should be a way to circulate that heat so that it smokes more efficient and at a more level ambient temp inside the entire smoker. I'm thinking another thing that would help is to divert the exhaust from the inside and make it flow more to the center and out. The heat source in this thing is directly below the exhaust. I did this on my OKlahoma Joe and it was amazing the way it leveled out the temp. Gonna have to mess with this idea also.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 25, 2009)

Another thing you might try is laying a firebrick on the heating source, it would still put out heat but not direct, just radiating...


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've said the same thing before.  I think the MES is great for the price, but it could've been designed a little better/differently for little to no additional cost.


----------



## reeko (Dec 1, 2009)

Any recent Update?
\I am new here, just bought an MES this week. Wanted to know if there is a simple mod to even the temps out.

Question: If the problem is that the heat and exhaust are on the same side, could I just cover the right half of the bottom rack with foil to force the hot air to cross the unit?


----------



## pignit (Dec 1, 2009)

Ron came up with a solution that I've been using and happy with. I lay a ceramic tile in the corner over the chip plate. Simple and seems to do the job.


----------



## placebo (Dec 1, 2009)

I use the large foil roasting pans and bend the edges so it fits the hot spot corner snug and it also functions as my drip pan.

I like the idea of a more permanent fix though, glad I saw this thread. Thanks!


----------



## reeko (Dec 1, 2009)

What size Tile?
I have a 12x12in Granite tile that I use as a spare cutting surface. I wonder if that would work. Or are you using something smaller?


----------



## ronp (Dec 2, 2009)

I use a 12x12 in mine on the 40'. If that don't fit just cut one to size.

Good luck!


----------



## reeko (Dec 2, 2009)

Just checked on the 30.
12x12 is too big. Covers all the way to front and leaves only about 1-2 in on left side.

I think I will try 10x10 or 6x6.
Reeko


----------



## pignit (Dec 2, 2009)

The one I use is a 4 X 6


----------



## reeko (Dec 4, 2009)

So, do you run that 6" wide across the back or 6" front to back?


----------



## pignit (Dec 4, 2009)

Across the back.


----------



## marknb (Dec 4, 2009)

So you find the hot spot to be in the back right corner? I've always thought mine was the right front, but I'm just going by a few racks of ribs that were cooked a bit too much on that end on the lower rack, so I'm not too sure if it was the front or back because they get turned and moved around quite a lot during the cook.


----------



## pignit (Dec 4, 2009)

Mine is definitly the right rear corner.


----------



## reeko (Dec 7, 2009)

Pignit,

So, only unglazed tile I could find was a Natural Marble 6x6, all the Ceramic/Porcelin tiles were glazed that I found. Is glazing a problem?

Do you use anything to prop the back of the tile? When I tried to put the 6x6 in, and then adjusted it a little, it fell down behind the smoke tray. Or does the water tray help hold it (mine was not installed when I was trying out the stone).

So, I smoked some chickens this weekend without the stone, cheap dial thermometers indicated about 30 deg diff between Left and Right corners measured on the middle rack.


----------



## pignit (Dec 7, 2009)

I couldn't find an unglazed tile either. The one I use is glazed. Not sure if that is good or bad but it's what I use. Mine is wide enough that it lays on top of the chip tray without any problem. Maybe lay a smaller piece on top of the first one directly over the chip tray to hold it in place to see if it helps you. Mine just sits there. Never had a problem with it fallin into the corner.


----------



## ronp (Dec 7, 2009)

I think mine is glazed also. Get a 12x12 and if you need to cut it to size or have them cut it for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2009)

OK guys, I tried this last week, when I made my BBB.
I put a piece of ceramic tile on the thin metal above the element, under the water pan. It was glazed & I had it cut to 6" X 12". It didn't seem to help, so I put the other half on top of it, and slid it over covering 8" X 12".
Then after awhile it started making a whooshing noise, and with every whoosh came a high-speed puff of smoke out of my top vent. It did this about 6 times until I got my fireplace glove out, opened the door, and pulled the tiles out. I don't know what that was all about, but I didn't want my MES to go into orbit.


Bearcarver


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm using two 6 X 6 unglazed quarry tiles.  No wooshing at all.  Just placed one in the back right corner and layed the other on top but displaced more toward the middle of the smoker.


----------



## reeko (Dec 7, 2009)

So,
I was thinking that I could put a couple of metal screws in the back to support the back of my 6x6 marble tile. That or I could try putting a second tile like scubadoo97 to hold the back tile in place.

Does the water pan still fit above? Need to go home and check.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Dec 9, 2009)

I put a 12x12 unglazed tile in my 40" SS model and was very happy with the results.  The sausages on the bottom-right showed no signs of excessive heat.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I was able to fit it in there.

I also put aluminum foil around the water pan and the drip tray.  It really made clean-up a lot easier.


----------



## coryroc (Dec 9, 2009)

Can any of you guys post pics of your tile fix? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marknb (Dec 9, 2009)

FYI, I made 10lbs of Kielbasa this past weekend.  30" MES, I made the sausage into loops and hung them from dowels I have cut to width, just set them on the wires for the top rack.  Anyways, its suggested you move your sausages around in the smoker during the smoke to even out the cooking.  Max temp I was looking for was 152F, thermostat was set at 145F at the time, and I moved the back row to the front, and turned the dowels so that what was at the right was then at the left, back to front.  I put the thermometer into that far left front sausage, formerly in the hot spot in the back, and the internal was 164F.  Two sausages over, it was 138F.

Good ideas here, great thread!

Mark


----------



## pignit (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope this helps. I had my dimensions wrong. It is 8 inches by 10 inches and just sits on top of the chip tray compartment.


----------



## reeko (Dec 9, 2009)

Ah, that explains why my 6x6 keeps falling in back. I thought that picture looked like bigger than a 6x6.


----------



## pignit (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry Man!


----------



## reeko (Dec 9, 2009)

No Worries.
I just picked up a 6x8 at Home Depot (glazed but oh well).
Gonna try to prop the back up with a piece of angle iron or something. Run it 8 wide across back.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## reeko (Dec 11, 2009)

OK,
Just ran the 6 x 8 tile, but ran it 6wide and 8 deep on right side (since I was in a hurry and had nothing to prop the back up with. It kept falling if I went 8 wide.).
Before the tile, the right back was at least 50 degs higher.

Now I had temps like
Left Back 190
Right Back 180
Left front 185
Right front 175

So all in all not bad. Much better than it was.


----------



## placebo (Dec 11, 2009)

That sounds to me like your chips in the chip tray may have actually caught on fire. My first MES did that a few times but my second one has been fine. Freaked me out the first time it happened. Had nothing to do with the ceramic baffle as I wasn't using one at the time.

I also picked up a 12X12 glazed ceramic tile from HD. I figure they must be baking that glaze on at temps well above 300 so there should be no problems using it in the smoker. First run with it worked great! Thanks all!


----------



## fore check (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a 30", 800W MES and have *really* liked it since I got it for Christmas; I've used it 8 or 9 times in sub-freezing weather.

My question is regarding the tile heat baffle/sink mod. I just measured and a 12" square tile will fit, but it wouls come within 1/2" of the door when closed and leave about a 3" space (front to back) along the left side if placed as shown. 

Why would this be a problem? Smoke would be directed to come up from bottom-left and exit top-right. Just curious as to the thinking behind cutting one down. Seems to me like more coverage would lead to more indirect or even heating. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just looking for an edjumacation so I come home with the right size piece of tile because I'd like to do this mod.

Thanks!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 3, 2010)

Fore Check,

I've got the 40" MES with a 1200 watt element, and smoking without the tile caused 1/2 of my sausage to get done waaaay to quickly.

I put a $.99 glazed ceramic in and it cracked almost immediately from the direct heat.  I ended up putting in a 12"x12"x1/2" granite tile and it's worked great ever since.  Anything thicker than 1/2" interferes with the water pan.

I would start with the 12"x12" tile.  If you don't have a tile cutter, some Home Depot's have one.  Most tile shops have a tile saw and will cut your tile for free.  Get one 12"x12" and have them cut a tile to 12"x8".


Todd


----------



## fore check (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply -

But I still have to ask:  Why cut it to 12"x8" if 12"x12" will fit?  Just curious.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 3, 2010)

Personally, I would not cut it and use the 12"x12" tile.

I have (2) meat probes and placed (1) towards the front on the right side, and the other to the back, on the right side.  When I fired up My MES,   without the tile, the back was 30* higher and the front was 20* higher, than the rest of the box.

The temp in the back and front right are virtually the same with the 12'x12' tile installed as the rest of the box.

I'm not an engineer, but I would guess the tile deflects the heat and causes the heat to circulate, rather than rise directly to the exhaust vent.

Make Sense?


Todd


----------



## fore check (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks!

Next question: Any issue with using marble instead of granite?

EDIT:  I think I'm overthinking this.  I can get a piece of steel in either 3/8" or 1/2" thick cut to whatever size I want.  Duh.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 3, 2010)

I happened to have a few 12'x12" granite tiles left over from a job.

If I could get 1/4" or 3/8" steel for "FREE", I would have gladly used it.

1/2" plate may get kinda heavy??????


TJ


----------

